# Dundee Detailing Meet - 10th August!!



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Slightly short notice here folks, I know, but we are organising the first Dundee detailing meet for Sunday 10th August.

Details:

*Date: Sunday 10th August
Time: Mid-day onwards...
Location: Near Errol (will be confirmed by PM to those attending)*

The meet will consist of your typical demonstrations of products... machine polishing demonstrations (light and heavy cutting, various techniques), wet sanding demonstration, and demonstrations of a few different products for paint after the prep work.

We also have a picnic area and will be lighting up a BBQ - please bring some food along for this, as contributions to the BBQ will make for a bigger and better BBQ, plus after the recent wax test, I cant afford to buy food for a detailing meet!

So, a meet for some detailing, but also some chilled out banter in a nice location in the countryside. 

Sign up below if you would like to attend, and later in the week I will send you a PM confirming the exact location with full directions and the GPS location.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

1. Dave KG


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

I am sorry i can't make this have a good one :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. johnbuck


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry, going to Knockhill on Sunday 

Have a great day, and I hope to make it to another in the near future.


----------



## ksa-cossie (Aug 4, 2008)

Will there be detailers there as i'm looking to get my car done.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

ksa-cossie said:


> Will there be detailers there as i'm looking to get my car done.


I'm sure there will be detailers at the meet, its also a great opportunity to come along and see things done first hand and see if you fancy giving detailing a go yourself :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Speak to Bryan that's why's he got the unit now his mrs was was moaning about space LOL


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Newbie but ill show a scared face....

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. johnbuck
8. BioHzrd


----------



## ksa-cossie (Aug 4, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> Speak to Bryan that's why's he got the unit now his mrs was was moaning about space LOL


Brian who m8 ?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. johnbuck
8. BioHzrd
9. Cheechy


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

ksa-cossie said:


> Brian who m8 ?


Goes by the post name of blr123 :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

ksa-cossie said:


> Brian who m8 ?


Me :thumb:.........or DaveKG :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

This is the thread to reply in for indicating you're coming to the Dundee Meet :thumb:

And here is the updated list of attendees: -

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. johnbuck
8. BioHzrd
9. Cheechy
10. ksa-cossie

Bryan


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. johnbuck
8. BioHzrd
9. Cheechy
10. ksa-cossie
11. John - I will confirm this Tomorrow


----------



## ksa-cossie (Aug 4, 2008)

blr123 said:


> Me :thumb:.........or DaveKG :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


See you there pal. :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. johnbuck
8. BioHzrd
9. Cheechy
10. ksa-cossie
11. John - I will confirm this Tomorrow
12. L200_Steve
13. Epoch


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Woohoo! 10th it is  spot on :thumb:

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. johnbuck
8. BioHzrd
9. Cheechy
10. ksa-cossie
11. John - I will confirm this Tomorrow
12. L200_Steve
13. Epoch
14. Chris_4536


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. johnbuck
8. BioHzrd
9. Cheechy
10. ksa-cossie
11. John - I will confirm this Tomorrow
12. L200_Steve
13. Epoch (Passport - Check, Inoculations -Check, Tickets - Check. We are good to go) :thumb:
14. Chris_4536


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

:lol::lol @ Epoch

Better dig out my passport!!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

BioHzrd said:


> Newbie but ill show a scared face....


Why a scared face mate?
Don't think they bite (at least I hope not)


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Chris_4536 said:


> :lol::lol @ Epoch
> 
> Better dig out my passport!!
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


We'll have a SWAT team on hand aswell 

Bryan


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. johnbuck
8. BioHzrd
9. Cheechy
10. ksa-cossie
11. John - I will confirm this Tomorrow
12. L200_Steve
13. Epoch (Passport - Check, Inoculations -Check, Tickets - Check. We are good to go) 
14. Chris_4536
15. Gerry Connelly


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey Gerry now there's a name I haven't seen for a while, how's things?

Bryan


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

blr123 said:


> We'll have a SWAT team on hand aswell
> 
> Bryan


CHECK: :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guy's:wave:

Two quick questions -

1.) I'm more than happy to bung Dave / Bryan some cash for the food for all of us for the day, as I'd rather not not have to drive from Leeds with a bit of meat in the truck (apart from a 'hung over' Epoch:lol I'm even happy to stop at a cash till at Gretna Green and get you the cash in Scottish notes:thumb:

2.) I've got a big bottle of Autosmart fallout remover, and a couple of lumps of clay. Would it be ok for me to try to do a decon on the Hilux on Sunday whilst at yours? It might be something different to the norm for visitors to see?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Hi Guy's:wave:
> 
> Two quick questions -
> 
> ...


1) English notes are fine Steve, I spend a lot of time in England these days anyway   And I'll be contributing to a BBQ too, as will others coming along I hope but if you send me a list of what you want me to get, I'll get it :thumb::thumb:

2) Certainly, sounds like a fun demo :thumb: Plenty of room to get the Hilux in and we'll be there for as long as it takes


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> 1) English notes are fine Steve, I spend a lot of time in England these days anyway   And I'll be contributing to a BBQ too, as will others coming along I hope but if you send me a list of what you want me to get, I'll get it :thumb::thumb:
> 
> 2) Certainly, sounds like a fun demo :thumb: Plenty of room to get the Hilux in and we'll be there for as long as it takes


Cheers Dave.

Have a chat with Bry and see what you guys want to do food wise for us all (I like Burgers:thumb: and pop) and I'll foot your bill. I'd like to do this as a way of saying thanks for all the effort you too put into this scene:thumb:

Plus, free food always tastes nicer:lol:

I'll fire you guys a PM up tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. johnbuck
8. BioHzrd
9. Cheechy
10. ksa-cossie
11. John - I will confirm this Tomorrow
12. L200_Steve
13. Epoch (Passport - Check, Inoculations -Check, Tickets - Check. We are good to go)
14. Chris_4536
15. Gerry Connelly
16.BEKANA


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Cheers Dave.
> 
> Have a chat with Bry and see what you guys want to do food wise for us all (I like Burgers:thumb: and pop) and I'll foot your bill. I'd like to do this as a way of saying thanks for all the effort you too put into this scene:thumb:
> 
> ...


Steve, you're a gent :thumb:

Bring your passports and we'll stamp them for you! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'v packed me shorts, and am ready :wave:

Would you like me to bring anything guy's? (other than the Rupes for demoing)


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I was thinking about the bbq today guys, should everyone just bring some food saves people scrounging off others? lol 

Ill go past an asda get some stuff


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

We should get a list together of what food/juice folk can bring?

How are you for BBQ's I have a large disposable one I can bring if you need?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

That sounds like a great idea Steve and it'll be cracking demo something different for the guys to have a look at :thumb:

I'll have a chat with Dave tomorrow and we'll post up what's what tomorrow aswell :thumb:

Bryan

PS it's been pouring with rain here all day just incase would someone have a pop up gazeebo that we could set up round the side in the "picnic" area!!


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. johnbuck
8. BioHzrd
9. Cheechy
10. ksa-cossie
11. John - I will confirm this Tomorrow
12. L200_Steve
13. Epoch (Passport - Check, Inoculations -Check, Tickets - Check. We are good to go)
14. Chris_4536
15. Gerry Connelly
16. BEKANA
17. Lou_m

Weather looks to be a bit better for Sunday...fingers crossed.


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Hey Gerry now there's a name I haven't seen for a while, how's things?
> 
> Bryan


Hi Bryan,
Looking forward to the meet to catch up with latest news :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Confirmed for Sunday. Steve do you want me to bring food with me or do you want a bung instead ?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

What is it with you in bungs and video outputs lmao.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> Confirmed for Sunday. Steve do you want me to bring food with me or do you want a bung instead ?


I'm talking to Dave about this will post when we make our minds up  shouldn't be long Dave has just popped out for 20mins.......watch this space :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Probably better to roughly calculate the amount of grub, one person buys it and we all divvy up the cost on the day.
That way we don't end up with mountains of food going to waste and everyone gets to contribute.
Can I suggest that, as Dave and Bryan are hosting this, they are excluded from the food cost?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

johnbuck said:


> Probably better to roughly calculate the amount of grub, one person buys it and we all divvy up the cost on the day.
> That way we don't end up with mountains of food going to waste and everyone gets to contribute.


Great idea and I think this is already underway 



johnbuck said:


> Can I suggest that, as Dave and Bryan are hosting this, they are excluded from the food cost?


Dave, despite his size, does put a huge amount away :lol:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I've been looking at the long range weather forecast for Sunday and it's saying dull with heavy showers.........so a BBQ might not get off the ground 

So I'd suggest that we organise the food & drink on the basis that it's not a BBQ and set it up like that......any thoughts?

Bryan

PS it's been raining here now for a couple of days solid no let up


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Umbrella & wellies for the chef :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Dave, despite his size, does put a huge amount away :lol:


Oy!!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

johnbuck said:


> Umbrella & wellies for the chef :thumb:


Or a gazeebo that would do the trick :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

blr123 said:


> I've been looking at the long range weather forecast for Sunday and it's saying dull with heavy showers.........so a BBQ might not get off the ground
> 
> So I'd suggest that we organise the food & drink on the basis that it's not a BBQ and set it up like that......any thoughts?
> 
> ...


I'd say wait and see what the weather forecast says on fri/sat... I'm sure we could have a BBQ even if the weather is a bit sour, just need something to have it under...


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Sunday morning we could call it for a bbq, if weather good tesco/asda and get the bbq food if its raining then eh....you got a microwave or kettle? lol Pot noodle meet!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

rr dave said:


> Sunday morning we could call it for a bbq, if weather good tesco/asda and get the bbq food if its raining then eh....you got a microwave or kettle? lol Pot noodle meet!


I will look to call it sat evening weather wise... my dad and I run a little boat for ourselves to go fishing out of Lunan Bay, and are used to forecasting the weather for our local area ourselves (weather forecasts notoriously poor in this region due to a lack of understanding of the local geography) based on all the useful info such as pressure charts that they have removed from the dumbed down weather forecasts we get these days (sorry, minor gripe of mine :lol::lol...

Will call it sat night, if the weather looks like its going to suck lemons, we'll think of indoor food - if not, lets put another shrimp on the barbee :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice one Dave:thumb:
Are we bringing food or money?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

We'll post up as soon as we can on Friday or Saturday when Dave has decided what the weather's going to be like, if fair then it'll be a BBQ if not then something we can do inside 

Bryan


----------



## petedude (Aug 6, 2008)

might have to work guys but i will try and get down there!

att. rr dave dont know if u remember me but i met you at a blootoon cruise a few years back think u were in photographer mode at the time so u might not remember im a friend of michelles i drive a silver mondeo but would of been in a gold xsara vts at the time.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice looking forward to this now guys ! got the camera charging


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Is there a Supermarket nearby, chip shop, take away, farm shop?

I think that me and Jon are going to try and do a Sunday morning shop on route, catering our purchase to Dave's expert weather advice + the quantities of folk putting their name down. I hope that there is no vegetarians, as they are going to be disappointed:lol:

Do you have a bar bq etc on site Bry?

Is there anything else that you'd like us to fetch.

I do know that Epoch has got something rather special detailing wise that he is planning to show on Sunday (hopefully on my car mind):thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

SSShh don't let on i bought Mer


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Is there a Supermarket nearby, chip shop, take away, farm shop?
> 
> I think that me and Jon are going to try and do a Sunday morning shop on route, catering our purchase to Dave's expert weather advice + the quantities of folk putting their name down. I hope that there is no vegetarians, as they are going to be disappointed:lol:
> 
> ...


There's a few supermarkets in Dundee, about 10 mins away.  We can organise BBQs if the weather is sound, or a huge table ready for food if its wet... If the weather is sound, we can plan a BBQ and get food for that


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

oh man wont be able to make it  have dun though and take pics!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Is there a Supermarket nearby, chip shop, take away, farm shop?
> 
> I think that me and Jon are going to try and do a Sunday morning shop on route, catering our purchase to Dave's expert weather advice + the quantities of folk putting their name down. I hope that there is no vegetarians, as they are going to be disappointed:lol:
> 
> ...


No BBQ on site Steve if you can bring one that would be perfect :thumb:

mmmmm I wonder what Epoch has planned 

Bryan


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Epoch said:


> 1. Dave KG
> 2. Mazda7
> 3. RR Dave
> 4. blr123
> ...


Don't forget to visit the bank and change up your money, different currency up here.

Have I missed the timings for this - what time is this kicking off. I may need to get back to Stirling for around 4pm so depending on start time it may not be worthwhile heading up to Dundee.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Andy_R said:


> Don't forget to visit the bank and change up your money, different currency up here.
> 
> Have I missed the timings for this - what time is this kicking off. I may need to get back to Stirling for around 4pm so depending on start time it may not be worthwhile heading up to Dundee.


Mid day is the kick off time


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Don't think I'll be able to make this one, got a pretty hectic two weeks coming up.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Don't think I'll be able to make this one, got a pretty hectic two weeks coming up.


Thats a shame, Frazer - next one, hopefully


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Me and JJ are coming up undecided in what vehicle yet lol Andy hopefully you can make it.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Damn at Fintary this w/k!


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Time would it be starting ??


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

BioHzrd said:


> Time would it be starting ??


It was to be 12 noon but as people are coming form afar we're thinking from 10am but Dave will confirm this later :thumb:

Bryan

PS the grass is all cut ready for the BBQ 

Plus up to date list: -

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. johnbuck
8. BioHzrd
9. Cheechy
10. ksa-cossie
11. John - I will confirm this Tomorrow
12. L200_Steve
13. Epoch (Passport - Check, Inoculations -Check, Tickets - Check. We are good to go)
14. Chris_4536
15. Gerry Connelly
16. BEKANA
17. Lou_m


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Should be great this :thumb:

...bit of a tiny unit though... :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup, 10am start it is - lots going on on the day now, so should be a cracker and fingers crossed the weather holds as right now its really in two worlds what is going to happen


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn.
There goes my long lie:lol:


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Whats the story with Directions to the Place just so i know where im heading to from Dundee


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Click http://www.multimap.com/maps/#map=56.41425,-3.21726|15|4&loc=GB:56.41397:-3.22196:16|errol|


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Ill still manage to get lost lol....Who else is coming from or going through Dundee ?? so i can tag along


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Is anyone bringing along any bits of their 'collection' to show around, like comparing products etc? Is that a stupid question? Or is that the whole point and it's just a given that there will loads of gear there?

Was wondering because there's going to be a Rupes demo and possibly other polishers. Is anyone planning on bringing other stuff?

I was thinking of chucking a few bits-and-bobs in the car, mostly based on questions/comments I've seen on the forum. Sometimes it's great to see stuff in the flesh, so to speak, even if it just puts you off buying it! Even simple stuff like comparing different brands of m/f or drying towels? Or a squirt of an air freshener?

What about a pressure washer? Or a foam gun?

Sorry, never been to a meet before and just looking to help get the best out of it......


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I might be taking the Mirka stuff (all depends on if we can securei t in the truck bed)

plus some other bits and bats (Waxes, Qd's)

Dave and Bryan will most probably have loads of stuff there too!


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Epoch.

Unlike you (judging from that garage!), I think I could get all my stuff in the car......but will hopefully resist the temptation!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bryan is this just a ruse to get many free labourers to paint your floor? :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Bryan is this just a ruse to get many free labourers to paint your floor? :lol:


We'll be acid bathing Steve's truck to etch the concrete prior to Bryan painting


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Bryan is this just a ruse to get many free labourers to paint your floor? :lol:


Shhhhh don't let on 

Bryan


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

German Taxi said:


> Is anyone bringing along any bits of their 'collection' to show around, like comparing products etc? Is that a stupid question? Or is that the whole point and it's just a given that there will loads of gear there?
> 
> Was wondering because there's going to be a Rupes demo and possibly other polishers. Is anyone planning on bringing other stuff?
> 
> ...


If all goes to plan....

I will be arriving with a Hilux packed with a wash kit, as I have heard that most of the water used in Yorkshire is piped from Scotland, so thought that I save the water companies some effort by taking my Hilux to the source to wash it.:doublesho

I also thought that it might be good to wash it with Autosmarts acid paint decontamination/ fallout remover whilst at the meet, followed by a major claying session to remove whatever the fallout remover leaves behind.

I'm going to fetch a couple of rotaries up, along with the Meguiar's G220. I don't think that time scales will allow for a full on polishing session after the wash / decon / clay session, but do hope that I can Dodo Lime Prime my paintwork by machine before applying a wax as protection for the drive home.

If time allows I'll probably have a bash at polishing the glass on the Hilux using the G220 and a glass polish like Einszett.

I also hope that time allows me to eat more than my share of burgers, plus chew the fat with one or two old chums that I haven't spoken with for a while.

I thought that the above might make for a decent and very different demo for a detailing meet, and also provide me with opportunity to get my Hilux back clean:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ill see what I can look out for sunday, I bought a cool bag from ASDA today dunno why lol just always fancied one.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I am about to send out directions to the unit by PM. Sorry for the delay in this, have been having a few personal problems of late that have been draining me a bit...


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> If all goes to plan....
> 
> I will be arriving with a Hilux packed with a wash kit, as I have heard that most of the water used in Yorkshire is piped from Scotland, so thought that I save the water companies some effort by taking my Hilux to the source to wash it.:doublesho
> 
> ...


Good plan Steve there'll be plenty of people on hand to get the car done if it runs on it runs on no sweat.......we've got a bed in the shed for ya if needed.....course you'd have to share with the lawnmower, rake and Epoch 

Bryan

PS if anyone has a BBQ that would be good as we don't have one arranged yet....that's assuming the weather is OK, was great today as I say I even got the grass cut readyu for the gazeebo :thumb:


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> If all goes to plan....
> 
> I will be arriving with a Hilux packed with a wash kit, as I have heard that most of the water used in Yorkshire is piped from Scotland, so thought that I save the water companies some effort by taking my Hilux to the source to wash it.:doublesho
> 
> ...


Brilliant!

Re polishing glass, I have some polishing felt (3" and 5") and cerium oxide compound which I could bring along. Have also got some abrasive discs (which I haven't tried yet) for getting out deeper scratches in glass.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

German Taxi said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Re polishing glass, I have some polishing felt (3" and 5") and cerium oxide compound which I could bring along. Have also got some abrasive discs (which I haven't tried yet) for getting out deeper scratches in glass.


Yeah bring them be good to see :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Will do!


----------



## xs2man (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm up for this if some-one can PM me the exactlocation. I have been stalking this site for a while now, and its about time a. I met some of you guys, and b. got some advice on what I need to do, lol.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Directions PMd out. :thumb:


----------



## xs2man (Jul 30, 2008)

Cheers mate.

Looks like I'm gonna have to make a few more posts before I'm allowed to read it now, lol.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

hey dave can you pm me mate as i might come along tomorrow


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Any chance of a post code for us sat-navers?:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

There isnt a postcode.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

extreme-detail said:


> hey dave can you pm me mate as i might come along tomorrow


And me please Dave. There's a slim chance I might be able to make it. 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## xs2man (Jul 30, 2008)

Certainly hope I can make this anyway. Hope it doesn't rain either, lol.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

swiftshine said:


> Any chance of a post code for us sat-navers?:thumb:


Postcode will take you to cotages ages away! :lol::lol:


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Thoughts on weather Dave? Rubbish today and according to bbc see much of the same tomorrow by the looks of it?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm thinking the unit will be big enough for us all to go inside


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Epoch said:


> I'm thinking the unit will be big enough for us all to go inside


Absolutely mate - I should have mentioned in my post its in relation to what we will do for food


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Nightshift yet again seems I'm always working when you guys meet up. Hope the weather is better than it is right now for those attending.


----------



## ksa-cossie (Aug 4, 2008)

Am having to work tomorrow but should still make it though.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi guys,

Just checked the weather forecast and it looks like it's gonna rubbish so on that basis the food has been bought and organised no need to bring anything just come along and we'll have good day :thumb:

Also, there will be plenty of room inside the unit for everyone and some cars aswell :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Sorry guys not going to make it tomorrow......mother-in-law not well enough to watch the dogs all day.Hope you all have a good time and don't forget to post some photos


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. johnbuck
8. BioHzrd
9. Cheechy
10. ksa-cossie
11. John - I will confirm this Tomorrow
12. L200_Steve
13. Epoch (Passport - Check, Inoculations -Check, Tickets - Check. We are good to go)
14. Chris_4536
15. Gerry Connelly
16. BEKANA
17. Lou_m
18. SURFERROSA (if my visitors have left, so a 'maybe')

:thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

gerry connelly said:


> Sorry guys not going to make it tomorrow......mother-in-law not well enough to watch the dogs all day.Hope you all have a good time and don't forget to post some photos


Sorry about that mate, all the best.

Will take some pics don't worry :thumb:

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. johnbuck
8. BioHzrd
9. Cheechy
10. ksa-cossie
11. John - I will confirm this Tomorrow
12. L200_Steve
13. Epoch (Passport - Check, Inoculations -Check, Tickets - Check. We are good to go)
14. Chris_4536
15. BEKANA
16. Lou_m
17. SURFERROSA


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. johnbuck
8. BioHzrd
9. Cheechy
10. ksa-cossie
11. John - I will confirm this Tomorrow
12. L200_Steve
13. Epoch (Passport - Check, Inoculations -Check, Tickets - Check. We are good to go)
14. Chris_4536
15. BEKANA
16. Lou_m
17. SURFERROSA
18. Alan W


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just to confirm guys, forecast has unfortunatley put paid to the BBQ plan so catering has been organised for you 'orrible lot! :thumb:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. johnbuck
8. BioHzrd
9. Cheechy
10. ksa-cossie
11. John - I will confirm this Tomorrow
12. L200_Steve
13. Epoch (Passport - Check, Inoculations -Check, Tickets - Check. We are good to go)
14. Chris_4536
15. BEKANA
16. Lou_m
17. SURFERROSA
18. Alan W
19. Paulo


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Right, I think I have now PMd everyone who needs directions... ? If not, let me know. 

There's no postcode by the way, sorry satnavers...


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

Unfortunately can't make it now, something has come up. Bugger I was really looking forward to this.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. BioHzrd
8. Cheechy
9. ksa-cossie
10. John - I will confirm this Tomorrow
11. L200_Steve
12. Epoch (Passport - Check, Inoculations -Check, Tickets - Check. We are good to go)
13. Chris_4536
14. BEKANA
15. Lou_m
16. SURFERROSA
17. Alan W
18. Paulo


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

johnbuck said:


> Unfortunately can't make it now, something has come up. Bugger I was really looking forward to this.


Sorry mate, pencil you down for the next one hopefully? :thumb:

Chris


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Right im a maybe for this now unsure if im going to be able to make it at all...Sorry i will be at the next one hopefully ! 

1. Dave KG
2. Mazda7
3. RR Dave
4. blr123
5. German Taxi
6. Swiftshine
7. Cheechy
8. ksa-cossie
9. John - I will confirm this Tomorrow
10. L200_Steve
11. Epoch (Passport - Check, Inoculations -Check, Tickets - Check. We are good to go)
12. Chris_4536
13. BEKANA
14. Lou_m
15. SURFERROSA
16. Alan W
17. Paulo


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Have a good day chaps. With me getting the Bike I'm off to the Superbikes at Knockhill. Enjoy and pay attention to the lecturer eh I mean Dave.


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

I hope you all have a good day.
I hope to be able to make the next one.
I look forward to the pics.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

currently here just now (posting via iPhone LOL) quite busy loads of demos going on and a cheeky little stray dog kicking about LOL.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Great surroundings and great Unit. Good to blether with the old faces and to meet some new ones too. A good afternoon.

Thanks to Dave and Bryan:thumb:


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Hey guys had a great day today, Learnt a lot especially some specifics that I needed to know for my own use of a G220 and my car.
Great meeting new folk and the cars were fantastic. The mini photography club was ace! Will get some pics up soon.

thanks for putting of a lovely spread, Sausage rolls were very tasty! 
The place is really nice and a great location you'v got there. Hope there is another meet soon.

regards
Dave


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just a quick thanks to Dave and Bryan for organising today. Came away with some 1z goodies. Excellent unit too


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Yup, had a brilliant day. Many, many thanks to Dave and Bryan for organising and having so much stuff on hand to play with!

Also, many special thanks to Dave for a machine polishing/wet-sanding masterclass on my bonnet. Although, I did get the impression he was really enjoying getting his teeth into something challenging! I don't have a digi camera so no pics from me but there was a fair bit of photography going on from what I could tell!

Also enjoyed watching Epoch and Steve cleaning that monster Toyota top-to-bottom. I realise you must be very patient to clean something like that; there is acres of it! Then it got a coating of Supernatural. Looked great! Also, thanks very much for bringing the Rupes and letting us have a play - it's a great machine.

Chris, hope you got the last of the swirls out of your Golf - it was looking crackin' and the flake pop was amazing! Hope you had a safe journey home.

And top marks to Paul for sticking with it and machine polishing the _whole_ of his Mazda with his G220 - had some fantastic gloss (before LSP) by the time I left. Hope you got it finished to your satisfaction.

Great meeting and talking with everyone and picking up hints/tips. Another confidence booster for me. I think I could almost do that every weekend......


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Another big thanks to Dave and Bryan for their excellent hospitality today. :thumb:

It was great to see some old faces and meet some new ones too! :wave:

At the end of the day there were a few cars leaving that were a lot shinier than when they arrived, especially a certain Hi-Lux! :lol:

Thanks for a super day guys! 

Alan W


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Was good to catch up with you guys again. Great unit you have there! Cheers for the demo's. Always good to try out stuff like rotarys when your used to pc's etc

Think I'll bring the car next time, least I didn't get too wet on the bike on my way home.


Until next time:wave:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Cheers everyone.
Great meet. Got to watch plenty action and try out four different Rotarys and play with a couple of cameras that would be upgrades for me.
I now have a very expensive shopping list brewing in my head:wall:


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Another successful day. Good to see a lot going on, shame I could only stay for a couple of hours.

Echo the thanks to Dave and Bryan.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

May get round to posting up a couple of pictures. Big thanks for Dave and Bryan for a good day. The sandwiches were good Bryan as was the advice.

Good to meet some like minded detailing and photgraphy people.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for a great day Bry / Dave, your unit really is something else.

Thanks to Bry and Alan W for the hand with the Hilux, we couldn't have pulled off what we did without the extra hands:thumb:

Thank's to Grizzle for the QA - You've got me sussed

Biggest thanks to Epoch though, what a road trip mate, I'm still laughing now:thumb:

To say I'm chuffed with how my Hilux now looks, even after the 'short journey' home is an understatement:argie:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

big thanks to Dave and Bryan for todays meet,Great unit,nice to meet some of the members and put faces to names:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks from me too Byran & Dave for hospitality today (nice food spread too )

few random pics from, Including a very glossy Hilix whering two layers of SN V2 

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l3/epoch_02/Meets/DSC001.jpg



































































































































































http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l3/epoch_02/Meets/DSC021-1.jpg

Few more of the truck at a services on the way home (it really did look right)

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l3/epoch_02/Meets/DSC022-1.jpg














































http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l3/epoch_02/Meets/DSC026-1.jpg 
Spent most of the meet working with Steve on the truck

Pre-soak
Foam
Rinse
wash
Rinse
Tardis wipe
Rinse
Fallout removal (acid wash)
Wash
Rinse
Megs aggressive overspray claying
Wash
Rinse
dry
Dodo Lime Prime by Rotary and a finishing pad
2 X Supernaural V2

and it came up alright.

Sorry was a bit pre occupied with getting the above done, but nice to meet you all and talk detailing, nice to see everybody having a go with the machines too.

Cracking unit to do a meet from thats for sure.

Thanks to Steve for making 8 hours in car such a laugh and fly by

Meet tastic


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi guys,

It was an absolute pleasure for me a superb day all round with lots going on and everyone having a go.......we even had a young lady trying out the rotary's very impressive :thumb:

And German Taxi you were asking if Chris *HAD* a safe journey home.......well no not yet we're still lumbared with him till tomorrow 

Steve....no problem anytime it was good of you and Epoch to make the trip :thumb: and thanks to you too I'm sure Stuart will be in touch one way or another 

We've just left Chris having been over at the Anstruther chippey.......you Scots will know what I'm on about.......and Dave is now on his way home so I'm sure he'll have some pics up in a bit 

Once again thanks to all who came and made the day what it was.......SUPERB :thumb

Bryan


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Just to say, that Hilux looks fantastic 

Gareth


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Detailed Obsession said:


> Just to say, that Hilux looks fantastic
> 
> Gareth


And it was :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Detailed Obsession said:


> Just to say, that Hilux looks fantastic
> 
> Gareth





blr123 said:


> And it was :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


Acres of paint too, i've only washed it once before but had fogotten the size. Would have been nice to continue layering the Dodo but time didn't allow


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Can't wait to see the pics!


previous page


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Huge thanks to everyone who came along and made today's meet what it was - superb! Travelling from as far afield as Nottingham was Chris, and Leeds was Steve and John. Special thanks to them for the effort they put in in getting to the meet, but also huge thanks to everyone who made the effort to come along today and make it a cracker... Here's to the next one folks! :thumb::thumb:

I'm uploading pics to Photobucket now, will create a new thread in Off Topic to post them in, and hopefully all those who had cameras can make a collection of pics in there


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

The Hilux looks blinding! Looking forward to giving the SN v2 a run out now


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Sounds like a cracking day. Sorry I couldn't make it through, I hope we can maybe hear some more about the acid bath and the process:thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Good work!


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

*Important question from yesterday!...*

Where were the sausage rolls from? They were great!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bryans own secret recipe  


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Chris_4536 said:


> Bryans own secret recipe
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


that was the ham sannies!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Aye! :lol:


Sausy rolls where from Greggs. As I told you at the meet! heehee!

...Did you not notice the bag?? :lol::lol:


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Thats the one! I couldn't remember! Nah didn't see the bag...too busy enjoying my roll! lol


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

You're not wrong!

Bit earlt btw ain't it?! :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

What you both doing up in the wee sma' hoors? Thought it was only me awake at these times, but then I have an excuse... 4am is 11pm American time


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Why was I awake at that time....Yes it was because of this bloody forum!!!
Ended up spending about 2 hours reading the vxr nuremburg edition topic...One hell of a project that was!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

rr dave said:


> Why was I awake at that time....Yes it was because of this bloody forum!!!
> Ended up spending about 2 hours reading the vxr nuremburg edition topic...One hell of a project that was!


LOL, he's causing us all to loose sleep!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> What you both doing up in the wee sma' hoors? Thought it was only me awake at these times, but then I have an excuse... 4am is 11pm American time


Anyone under the thumb?? :lol:

...she has you trained Dave!! :wave:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Chris_4536 said:


> Anyone under the thumb?? :lol:
> 
> ...she has you trained Dave!! :wave:


Just wait, it'll happen to you as well!!


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Hi,

I'd like to say a massive thanks to Dave KG and Brian for both organising the meet and the use of their unit.

Brian also washed my car whilst I stood and watched, first time in over 2 years I've let someone wash it other than me, he looked as though he knew what he was doing though

Dave's wet-sanding on my car was excellent, just a pity with the paint being so thin in some areas( less than 80 microns) he couldn't safely w/s all the areas I hoped to get done. C'est la vie....

His tuition with me and the G220 and then constant help from Stuart and then Bryan enabled me to get my car fully machine polished by around 5pm. Bryan and Dave then applied Blackfire Wax whilst I tidied up my mess:thumb:

Apologies for not spending more time socialising with everyone, but I was on a mission to get my car fully polished. I'll make up for the social side at the next meet:lol:

All in all a great meet, nice to put faces to names and glad to see both Steve and Chris get some major detailing completed on their cars too.....

Take it easy one and all....._


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Paulo said:


> _Hi,
> 
> I'd like to say a massive thanks to Dave KG and Brian for both organising the meet and the use of their unit.
> 
> ...


Good to meet you Paul, Rex looked Stunning in the flesh and in the pics :argie:

(not bad for a 1.3 washing machine motor eh? :lol::lol

Cheers for the MF's too mate :thumb:

Top bloke 

See you at the next one!

Regards,

Chris


----------

